# Blood pressure



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

I am going to get some Celery seed extract to try and lower my BP.

Each capsule has 112mg of extracts in how many do I need to have to lower my BP.

Many thanks


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Will2309 said:


> I am going to get some Celery seed extract to try and lower my BP.
> 
> Each capsule has 112mg of extracts in how many do I need to have to lower my BP.
> 
> Many thanks


 What is an average reading? Mine tips on the high scale at the moment at 140/70 and I am using propanolol to successfully bring it down to the 110/60 mark using 10mg every 4 hours or so.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

150/80 seems frequent for me unfortunately


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Will2309 said:


> I am going to get some Celery seed extract to try and lower my BP.
> 
> Each capsule has 112mg of extracts in how many do I need to have to lower my BP.
> 
> Many thanks


 There's no hard and fast rule. It may not lower your blood pressure at all. I'd suggest taking the recommended amount suggested on the label.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> 150/80 seems frequent for me unfortunately


 Anything consistently over 140/80 is considered hypertension and you should get medication from the doctor. I am using propanolol on cycle to keep me in range but when I am off it drops back down to normal ranges.

Are you on cycle ATM or is this you average reading? If so I would see the quack mate. Anything consistantly over 130/80 IMO is cause for long term concern.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Anything consistently over 140/80 is considered hypertension and you should get medication from the doctor. I am using propanolol on cycle to keep me in range but when I am off it drops back down to normal ranges.
> 
> Are you on cycle ATM or is this you average reading? If so I would see the quack mate. Anything consistantly over 130/80 IMO is cause for long term concern.


 B&C for too long....... The possibility of jail has had me stay on haha

Once I go/don't go I'm planning a nice long break to settle out to normality.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> B&C for too long....... The possibility of jail has had me stay on haha
> 
> Once I go/don't go I'm planning a nice long break to settle out to normality.


 Unless you have problems with asthma I would just do what I did and tell the Doc you are experiencing anxiety issues, they should offer propanolol straight away, 3 X 10mg PD is the standard. Brings your BP right down, I never found 'natural remedies' to be of much use personally. Just tell them you are having anxiety attacks, should be fine.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Unless you have problems with asthma I would just do what I did and tell the Doc you are experiencing anxiety issues, they should offer propanolol straight away, 3 X 10mg PD is the standard. Brings your BP right down, I never found 'natural remedies' to be of much use personally. Just tell them you are having anxiety attacks, should be fine.


 I'm already on stuff for anxiety etcetc....

I'll read up on propanolol! Thanks


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm already on stuff for anxiety etcetc....
> 
> I'll read up on propanolol! Thanks


 No problem, I got it prescribed with a 1 minute telephone consultation....... easy as pie. They can prescribe up to 80mg a day I think? 3 X 10mg is the sweet spot for me personally.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> No problem, I got it prescribed with a 1 minute telephone consultation....... easy as pie. They can prescribe up to 80mg a day I think? 3 X 10mg is the sweet spot for me personally.


 Definitely gonna look into this!


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

@Quackerz

Just done 3 test.

1st- 142/94

2nd 148/82

3rd 148/83

been on 625mg test e for 9weeks.

Guess I need a trip to the docs.

@Mingster I will get extracts and give it ago what is recommended.

Thanks


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Will2309 said:


> @Quackerz
> 
> Just done 3 test.
> 
> ...


 If you go do not admit to AAS use, try the natural solutions first ie. beetroot and celery and if not I would highly recommend propanolol. Works wonders for me. Just tell them the exact same things I told sneekydave to do. It's easy. Avoid using it if you are asthmatic or using fast acting insulin at all as this can mask the signs of hyperglycemia, you would have to get a glucose monitor. Other than that it is a very safe drug.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I got health screening the other week and my BP came back 141/62, I got a note saying to get it checked within 4 weeks. No idea why the systolic is so high -I'm 26, never cycled and consider my self in fairly good health, clean diet etc.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I got health screening the other week and my BP came back 141/62, I got a note saying to get it checked within 4 weeks. No idea why the systolic is so high -I'm 26, never cycled and consider my self in fairly good health, clean diet etc.


 That is a cause for concern...... how many readings did they take? They should have taken three and given you an average.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> If you go do not admit to AAS use, try the natural solutions first ie. beetroot and celery and if not I would highly recommend propanolol. Works wonders for me. Just tell them the exact same things I told sneekydave to do. It's easy. Avoid using it if you are asthmatic or using insulin at all as this can mask the signs of hyperglycemia, you would have to get a glucose monitor. Other than that it is a very safe drug.


 No I won't be admitting Iam on aas, don't want that in my record.

I have some ttm 225 which i was going to start next week. Do you think it's best getting my BP down before i do. I have read tren is bad for BP.

Thsnks


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Will2309 said:


> No I won't be admitting Iam on aas, don't want that in my record.
> 
> I have some ttm 225 which i was going to start next week. Do you think it's best getting my BP down before i do. I have read tren is bad for BP.
> 
> Thsnks


 Yes I would recommend it, but I like to be as healthy as I can on AAS whilst cycling, although a lot of people on here don't bother unfortunately. Tren is bad for BP, like I said, I would recommend the propanolol and claim you are having anxiety and panic attacks, just ask for a beta blocker, say you heard they help. 10mg brings my systolic down averagely by around 25, it is defiantly worth the £8 prescription fee.

Another good thing to do is to donate blood, something I have discovered since using this forum. Main reason you do not want AAS use on your record, they will bar you from donating, but it will bring your RBC count down to a decent level if you are staying on for a prolonged duration. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> Yes I would recommend it, but I like to be as healthy as I can on AAS whilst cycling, although a lot of people on here don't bother unfortunately. Tren is bad for BP, like I said, I would recommend the propanolol and claim you are having anxiety and panic attacks, just ask for a beta blocker, say you heard they help. 10mg brings my systolic down averagely by around 25, it is defiantly worth the £8 prescription fee.
> 
> Another good thing to do is to donate blood, something I have discovered since using this forum. Main reason you do not want AAS use on your record, they will bar you from donating, but it will bring your RBC count down to a decent level if you are staying on for a prolonged duration. I would highly recommend it.


 I will give the docs ring Monday see what I can sort out regarding propanolol but in the mean time I will get some beetroot and celery extracts.

I have an appointment to give blood next Thursday.

Thanks again


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Will2309 said:


> I will give the docs ring Monday see what I can sort out regarding propanolol but in the mean time I will get some beetroot and celery extracts.
> 
> *I have an appointment to give blood next Thursday. *
> 
> Thanks again


 Perfect, this is what you need more than anything. Beetroot, celarly, propanolol, naringin, whatever you want to use will all lower your BP, they will not lower your RBC though, and if this goes too high you can f**k yourself royally. Draining blood is the only way to lower this.

Like I said though, try the natural remedies first, but personally I have found the results to be negligible.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> That is a cause for concern...... how many readings did they take? They should have taken three and given you an average.


 I think she just took the one. I know I googled it I wish I hadn't lol. Gona need to book an appointment to see my GP. I haven't had my bloods or ECG results back yet.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I think she just took the one. I know I googled it I wish I hadn't lol. Gona need to book an appointment to see my GP. I haven't had my bloods or ECG results back yet.


 Next time you should tell them to do their job properly and take three readings, 141/62 sounds like a misreading IMO, the doctor should not have based their judgement off that. Go back and ask them to take it again, it should be lower unless you have any sort of anxiety issues that could raise your BP? It just seems strange.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Will2309 said:


> @Quackerz
> 
> Just done 3 test.
> 
> ...


 I would opt for some low dose Cialis before going down a prescription route. Probably not a major issue unless you have, or intend to get life insurance.

10mg per day will drop your BP significantly. In addition to checking your BP a few times per week, you should be getting regular blood tests to check your cholesterol, RBC, HCT and all other health markers

You can have perfect BP but be f**ked in many other ways which you will not know without testing.

That is a high reading for a moderately low dose of Test therefore you may be genetically predisposed to higher BP.

Hibiscus tea a few times per day will help in the short term until you get some Cialis or BP med.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Next time you should tell them to do their job properly and take three readings, 141/62 sounds like a misreading IMO, the doctor should not have based their judgement off that. Go back and ask them to take it again, it should be lower unless you have any sort of anxiety issues that could raise your BP? It just seems strange.


 Well that's what I thought I may have just been anxious about getting my BP taken, but the lassie did actually say your BPs fine but didn't tell me what it was - didn't ask cause I wasn't concerned about it at all.

My resting heart rate was 57 so I would have expected that to be high if I was anxious..

f**k knows I got the report in on Wednesday and seen it n was like wtf, then all my bloods were missing so I had to phone. Someone will phone back on

monday so they might have just made a c**t of it, we'll see.

there was another weird one from the fitness step test where I came back below average for heart rate after the test yet got a VO2 max score of 62 which is very good - excellent. When they get your VO2 score from your resting heart rate and heart rate after the test!

its from bluecrest through the work as well..


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Well that's what I thought I may have just been anxious about getting my BP taken, but the lassie did actually say your BPs fine but didn't tell me what it was - didn't ask cause I wasn't concerned about it at all.
> 
> My resting heart rate was 57 so I would have expected that to be high if I was anxious..
> 
> ...


 Seems like they put the cuff on at an angle.......


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Seems like they put the cuff on at an angle.......


 Would that mess the reading up?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Would that mess the reading up?


 Yes, the arrow or line on the cuff has to be in line with your main artery.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Yes, the arrow or line on the cuff has to be in line with your main artery.


 Interesting. I best check I'm putting the cuff on correctly


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Interesting. I best check I'm putting the cuff on correctly


 Line it up so when you hold your arm out it lines up with your middle finger with your palm facing upwards, this is the info I have read on the best way to find it when doing it yourself.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

DC1 said:


> I would opt for some low dose Cialis before going down a prescription route. Probably not a major issue unless you have, or intend to get life insurance.
> 
> 10mg per day will drop your BP significantly. In addition to checking your BP a few times per week, you should be getting regular blood tests to check your cholesterol, RBC, HCT and all other health markers
> 
> ...


 I will look in to cialis.

Last September when I finished my last test and anavar cycle I had full bloods done and everything was good apart from my liver and kidneys which was aspected.

Had another 3 test on my kidneys which improves a little. Can't remember what they was but th doc said they was low end of normal. He sent me for a scan which was good. ( that's why I didn't have any orals this time).

Dont you think beetroot and celery will work.?

Cheers for that mate.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

If I go down the docs route to get done BP meds, obviously he will test of blood pressure, is their any chance of blood tests and finding out I take aas??

@Quackerz


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Will2309 said:


> I will look in to cialis.
> 
> Last September when I finished my last test and anavar cycle I had full bloods done and everything was good apart from my liver and kidneys which was aspected.
> 
> ...


 It may have a minor benefit.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Will2309 said:


> If I go down the docs route to get done BP meds, obviously he will test of blood pressure, is their any chance of blood tests and finding out I take aas??
> 
> @Quackerz


 No, hormone panels cost too much, they like to avoid doing them.

Cialis is another one that is person dependant, it's worth a shot with the hibiscus though, DC1 knows what he is talking about.

Failing that I would take the propanolol route first though and see what your BP is after cycle before going on long term meds for BP from the Doc. It could cause issues if it turns out you do not actually need it long term, something you can only gauge whilst off. I will not use propanolol off cycle, I'll just stop. Next cycle I will simply ring up and get some more.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DC1 said:


> It may have a minor benefit.


 I would agree, the results are negligible at best.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Cheers fellas.


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> No problem, I got it prescribed with a 1 minute telephone consultation....... easy as pie. They can prescribe up to 80mg a day I think? 3 X 10mg is the sweet spot for me personally.


 Same problem here mate, ive been trying out natural remedies for so long.

Hawthor berry caps, l-arginine even cialis, nothing fixed mine.

My bp is also on the higher end 135/85 fully rested and sitting for > 10mins.

But going up to 600mgs test a week makes no difference. Im at 150mg atm and still the same BP readings.

Since im 22yo my quack wont prescribe me any BP meds, she says that im too young and she wont do that. Now i go to a special cardiac doctor to get my arteries, hormons and heart fully checked.

My BP was on high range since ever. Even pre gear.

Even if i drop weight it makes no difference. Like 12 weeks ago i was at 96kg/180cm now im at 86kg. No difference.

Do u get tired on prop/beta blockers?

I heard many people get lethargic on it. This is my biggest concern about BP meds.

Btw do u take them off cycle aswell?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Serc. said:


> Same problem here mate, ive been trying out natural remedies for so long.
> 
> Hawthor berry caps, l-arginine even cialis, nothing fixed mine.
> 
> ...


 People that get lethargic do so because they drop below normal ranges, propanolol puts me within those ranges, although as of tomorrow I will be fu**ing them off for a while cause I have a blood donation.......

How much cardio do you do before I answer any questions?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Do you know what your BP was pre-cycle?

Are you using an AI?

High Estrogen and gaining a big chunk of water weight suddenly will spike your BP pretty bad.


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> People that get lethargic do so because they drop below normal ranges, propanolol puts me within those ranges, although as of tomorrow I will be fu**ing them off for a while cause I have a blood donation.......
> 
> How much cardio do you do before I answer any questions?


 I ride bike at approx 20kmh for 17km in the morning to my working place and 17km back home. So 30-35km ED 5 days a week and each ride takes 45 to 50 mins. HR steady at 110-125

Besides that i do 2x a week post workout cardio in the gym 30-60mins

HR 125-135.

More than 10h cardio a week!

Doing that since april. No changes in BP readings so far.

That enough for ya?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Serc. said:


> I ride bike at approx 20kmh for 17km in the morning to my working place and 17km back home. So 30-35km ED 5 days a week and each ride takes 45 to 50 mins. HR steady at 110-125
> 
> Besides that i do 2x a week post workout cardio in the gym 30-60mins
> 
> ...


 LOL

More than enough mate. Does not sound right to me as you should be perfectly healthy IMO. I'm going to assume you do not carry too much excess fat also. The problem is to be prescribed meds for hypertension your BP has to be 140/80, yours is slightly under this. You are in the 'amber' area so to speak.

Best bet is to go see your GP and ask to be referred to another GP for a second opinion. Only thing I can think of.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

The thing about BP meds is they make ur dick not work


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> More than enough mate. Does not sound right to me as you should be perfectly healthy IMO. I'm going to assume you do not carry too much excess fat also. The problem is to be prescribed meds for hypertension your BP has to be 140/80, yours is slightly under this. You are in the 'amber' area so to speak.
> 
> Best bet is to go see your GP and ask to be referred to another GP for a second opinion. Only thing I can think of.


 Yea ill see a GP next week.

my quack said my BP is in higher range that isnt good but still acceptable.

the only thing he is concerned of are my BP spikes because sometimes it spikes way to high and thats what makes it dangerous.

I was at 18% bf like 12 weeks ago at 96k 180cm

Now im at 86kg around 12% bf

E2 at 24.0 is in check no bloat no water retention either.

I start to doubt that its drug related.

Is it safe for u to stay on beta blockers for long term periods?

Do get off it anytime or do u have to stay on it for life?

And what are ur thoughts on ACE inhibitors?

They seem superior compared to betablockers to me.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Serc. said:


> Yea ill see a GP next week.
> 
> my quack said my BP is in OK range the only thing he is concerned of are my BP spikes because sometimes it spikes way to high and thats what makes it dangerous.
> 
> ...


 I have never used or done much research into ACE inhibitors.

I only use propanolol when I am on cycle, when I am off or on TRT I do not need to as my BP remains in range.

It is safe to stay on beta blockers long term. Lots of people do it. It can cause issues if you have asthma.

Best thing to do is to get a second opinion first before deciding to self medicate though.


----------

